# people getting into arguments



## BirdieMaster (Jun 8, 2006)

i was playing crappy yesterday and i wasnt having a good day, so my mood was crappy also. so im finishing up 9th hole, and was about to walk towards the 10th tee. then this guy from behind drives up his cart and cuts in front of me. and then says that i cannot drag my cart across the green (in a pissed tone). i told him i didnt do that and why would i do that, then he kept saying i saw you take that car across the green. i was so mad and just wanted to curse him off but he was an old man, and just did not want to make a scene on the course. so i just walked away, before i do anything stupid. do old people like to pick fights or what? and this wasnt the first time either.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Suppose it depends on the club and what actually happened mate.

I sometimes wish that my club has more people out there keeping an eye on the course. 

I went in two bunkers on Sunday, and not one had seen a rake in days, appaling!


----------



## bradping (Jul 19, 2006)

If you saw the fight with adam sandler and bob barker on the movie happy gilmore you would definitely know what to do.


----------



## davebar (Jul 22, 2006)

You should change this thread to what pisses you off at the golf course....there will be a hundred replies 

Speaking of which:

People who take too long to get off the green, count you're score at the next tee box please....and yea rake the sand if you hit out of it.


----------



## Aaron (Jul 17, 2006)

We have a few crusty old and grumpy guys at our course but its usually easier to ignore them. If it really bothers you tell a commite member, perhaps there have been other reports on this guy.


----------



## administrator (Mar 1, 2006)

Not everyone can get along on the field. Usually drunk and sober groups of friends dont mix on super hot days :laugh:


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

walk away........................


----------

